# Dogwalk Problems



## mvarnell (Mar 31, 2010)

I am doing an obstacles class in which my GSD Hincapie is having some issues. He will do the A-Frame just fine, and will walk a plank. I can even get him to do a mini teeter, but when it comes to the dogwalk (even lowered) he will no get more than his front two paws on it. I know this issue will be helped with rear end awareness training on ladder and wobble board exercises, the problem is that he is doing fine at those. I have noticed however that he is getting a jump going to start the A-Frame and any stairs that he climbs up. I have been working him by stopping and turning around on stairs to try and teach him to better use his rear end. Do any of you have any tips for aiding with getting him more secure? I am also working a 12 in wide plank at home to get him better acquainted with walking on an elevated surface and he seems to do fine with it. He doesn't start at the very end stepping up but will start around 1 ft in and walk the plank, even stopping when I ask. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You should post this in the agility section. Perhaps MRL will move it for you.

My advice would be to put a 2x12- 12' long down flat on the ground and shape your dog running over this. Sounds like that won't be a problem for you. Then raise one end of it by a mere 1". After your dog gets more comfortable, raise it another inch, and so on and so forth.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You using a clicker? 

That would fix this pretty fast, you just have to break it down again. You click/treat when they look at the dogwalk, then step on the dogwalk then go on the dogwalk, CLICK/TREAT TONS!!!! 

It also helps alot in the beginning to LET THEM COME OFF THE SIDE, when it's low and not going to hurt them. NEVER click/treat this. The rewards only come when they are ON the obstacle. But you can call them off the side and toss a treat along the ground, then click/treat them when they get back on the dogwalk.

When you have them come off the side ON PURPOSE it teaches them that coming off is no big deal, so it's never a negative or scary thing. Just not as 'right' as when you are ON the dogwalk getting all the click/treats. 

- USE A CLICKER - much clearer cause we have to shut up and the pups figure it out!

- PUT THE TREAT ON THE DOGWALK - after the click and immediately down on the plank. It's NOT a lure to get them to walk more. You clicked that they did the good thing already, you want the treat easy access and on the beloved plank (get rid of the handler focus and treat always coming from us).

- Treating on the dogwalk ALSO keeps their head down so easier to balance and stay confident. Head up and looking at handler can lead to the scary mis-stepping and fall!

This is an early video of GloryB in dog agility class, but we'd been going for probably 2 months at this point. While the entire video is BRILLIANT  the dogwalk part is at about 4:13 in case you should happen to want to skim thru...this is actually a GREAT video cause it was right when she suddenly started to not like doing the dogwalk! PLUS if you go to 7:29 you can see my instructor help work thru the issue the same night! Sitting on it helped reduce the bouncing and movement.





 
And because we didn't make a big deal about it and just let her work thru it, just the following month she was doing well (may want to go to 4:00)


----------

